
Google, Viacom now clashing over YouTube employee records - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-9989783-93.html?hhTest=1
======
jrockway
_It's safe to say that many copyright owners are skeptical of these claims.
For years, rumors have circulated in the technology sector that some of
YouTube employees salted the site, especially in its early days, by posting
clips from popular TV shows in order to bring attention to the site. No
evidence of this has ever surfaced._

If I was the author of YouTube and did this, certain records would have been
removed from the database long before Google bought my company. Asking people
to incriminate themselves is never a good strategy.

------
bayareaguy
So Google was ok with turning over anonymized logs for it's users but backed
out when requested to turn over similar logs for it's employees.

Shouldn't everyone be entitled to the same degree of privacy? Or is privacy
something you only get if you work for Google now?

